# How can I humanely euthanize my fish?



## toakley (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a barb that got sick with a fungus about a month ago. We treated him for it and it went away, but now he just spins in circles (for a couple days now). It seems I've tried everything for him. How can I humanely take him out of his misery? Your advice would be greatly appreciated...[/i]


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Cutting his head of quickly is the most painless way. Scissors or knife, both are fine.


----------



## toakley (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks, I've been told that but I just can't do it myself (maybe a pet store could do it?). Is flushing really all that bad?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

flushing is bad. I would only cut off the head in a real case of agony, like it got mangled in the filter.

you can get some really really cold water and throw him in, that will stun him. but dont put him in water, then into the freezer, it would gradually freeze.

theres also another way.... I think it was with cloves, or vodka, someone else should know.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

if you can get your hands on some clove oil that anesthesizes the fish. if not, just put him in a bag with cold water and put it in the filter for a couple of hours to make sure that his system really shut down.

are you sure there isnt anything you can do to help him?


----------



## toakley (Mar 29, 2005)

The petstore said that there isn't anything to do. I've already treated him with fungus medicine for a long time (and it took care of the white ball on the top of his fin) but now he just spins and spins. I don't know what else to do. How long do barbs live? He's about 2.5 years old...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ways to euthanize a fish..................
1. *Clove Oil - similiar to potassium chloride in humans. Drift off into a deep sleep
2. *Decapitation - Quick and minimal pain
3. *Feed to a bigger predator (Oscars, Arrowana) Not recommended for contagious fish.
4. Ice water - Painful but effective. Personally not recommended
5. "Hammer" method - Similiar to decapitation but slightly less effective with bad aim.

* Denotes methods I use.


----------



## toakley (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Personally, I prefer to scoop up the fish in a margarine tub, so it goes in its own tank water, and to that, add 1-2 cups of clear alcohol, such as rum or vodka. I have found it to work very quickly, and seems to cause a minimum of distress.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Man this is real harsh, how do you tell if a fish is in pain.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

The best way to do it is to put it in a cup and put it in the freezer, they jush go to sleep like we do and is painless of them all.


----------



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

you could take it out to pasture...:-0


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

This REALLY sucks man.

All of these ways are bad, OK I cant think of any better.

But The freezer one and the alcohol one sound bad.

Imagine the air around you going cold and freezing, I am sure you would feel it. Drift off to sleep I dont think so.

As for the alcohol, I like a drink but breathing it into my lungs and stinging my eyes with it no Thanks. It is probably the fish equivalent of drowning Nasty !


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd go with the hammer method if you've got a sure hand. Put the fish in a small bag to contain the mess.

I don't know if I could slice off a fish's head. A hammer is a little messier, but it should be just as quick for the fish, if not quicker. The only stress for the fish should be being out of the water briefly.

Sorry, I know this has got to be hard for you.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

leongreenway @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Imagine the air around you going cold and freezing, I am sure you would feel it. Drift off to sleep I dont think so.quote]
> 
> actually, you would be cold at first then you would get the sensation of warming up and you would drift off to sleep....that is why if you are in a really cold place you should never stop moving...if you sit down and start feeling warm-beware! that means you are hypothermic and could likely die! so yes, you would drift off to sleep....im not sure if it is the same way for fish, but i think it is


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Freezing, flushing and alcohol cause extra stress and pain to the fish, in my opinion decapitation is the best way.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

just put him in a cup and in the microwave for a few seconds. very quick, i use to do that to some feeder fish for my turtle.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah Lydia Ok you would go to sleep, when i said I dont think so I meant ...... not the way I'd like to go.

MICROWAVE ?????? cameraman_2 Thats well Harsh. Blood boiling in your veins OWCH ! :shock: 

Knife or hammer sounds best, quickest at leat.

You decided yet toakley


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I flush mine, yes cruel but the water is so cold that they are stunned instantly.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

My Brother who used to work with Fish recomends the hammer and plastic bag method for smaller fish.

And a mallet or lump hammer to the head for anythinh Koi size or bigger. jees

Proper Hannibal lecture of the fish world is our Tom


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey the microwave takes less than a second... with the hammer it gets a little messy.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

It might be quick for you but not for the fish in agony.


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

leongreenway @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> This REALLY sucks man.
> 
> All of these ways are bad, OK I cant think of any better.
> 
> ...





Aww someone got to this before me. They freeze, and they don't feel it, its called hypothermia, as for the alcohol, it's like alcohol poisoning


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

actually, you would be cold at first then you would get the sensation of warming up and you would drift off to sleep....that is why if you are in a really cold place you should never stop moving...if you sit down and start feeling warm-beware! that means you are hypothermic and could likely die! so yes, you would drift off to sleep....im not sure if it is the same way for fish, but i think it is[/quote]


Thanks Lydia.


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just thought I would add to the already long post :roll:  !! Most of the research I've done has said clove oil is the way to go. I heard of someone taking their fish with ice cold water and putting the small cup with the water down into the snow so that they could see if the fish suffered and they said that it flopped around for quite some time before it stopped moving. I think that method is just to make it easier on us, because we don't have to watch, and I totally sympathize!! I've also heard of putting them in something and slamming them against a hard object, but have heard that doesn't always work the first try  . Heres a strange one I have wondered about, I could never do one of the more physical methods, what about putting it in a small plastic baggy so that it is still in a very tiny bag, and putting it under your car tire??? Should be quick, if the bag didn't pop you wouldn't necessarily have to see it... What do you think?!>!


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm,

Car method sounds not too bad, but I'd want to hit the fish at speed, about 30MPH :lol: to ensure it was quick. If you did it slow it might be like the equivalent of a human getting run over by a steam roller. AARRGGGH. :shock: 

Maybe we should talk about the most inventive and quick method of fish snuffing !


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Urgh.. this is nasty! I've never experienced such things. Hope that I won't...


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

One word...blender.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Man, this is getting pretty gruesome!

But it's good to talk about even the bad things in the hobby, so people know the best way to deal with them.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Thaaaank You Fish33

Hyperthermia.... Yes you do eventually go to sleep. However, in the initial stages it is really nasty.
Shivering and shaking. I got stuck in the snow in Canada once snowboarding, managed to sort myself out before things got too bad but it wasnt exactly pleasant. I'd rather freeze than burn but BEFORE Hyperthermia kicks in IT IS NOT GOOD. :x


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

I was actually serious about the blender. Put a little water in, turn it on, THEN drop the fish in. However much pain it may be in wont last more than a nanosecond. And an added bonus, if you have a green thumb, is that mashed up fishstuffs is about the best fertilizer there is. I know it seems overly gruesome, but it really is the quickest, safest (for the fish (i.e., to avoid repeated hammer blows to the noggin)) and least painful method (assuming you don't mind that stuff in your blender).


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

thyis is a really depressing topic.

a few days isnt long enough....you should do a water change and give it a while before killing it. 
is it eating okay?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

A LOT of melafix works as well. Pretty potent stuff. As for the hammer method, i joke about it often, but really, how much faster can it get? gruesome? to be sure. Painless? I Believe it is. There is stuff called fin-quell, not sure what it is or even if its over the counter. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

leongreenway @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> Thaaaank You Fish33
> 
> Hyperthermia.... Yes you do eventually go to sleep.  However, in the initial stages it is really nasty.
> Shivering and shaking. I got stuck in the snow in Canada once snowboarding, managed to sort myself out before things got too bad but it wasnt exactly pleasant. I'd rather freeze than burn but BEFORE Hyperthermia kicks in IT IS NOT GOOD.  :x


hmmm....i guess so...ive gotten stuck in the snow before too....i used to live in nh


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha NH is nothing try living in North Dakota, Minnesota or Wisconsin!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh nh IS something....we had a blizzard that lasted 4 days and the power was out for 3 days of that....we had to have a truck with a snowplow on it, otherwise we would get snowed in all the time...blizzards and snowstorms were just the norm around there in the winter....we were used to having snow at least 3 feet deep almost all winter...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

heh, New Hampshire? New Hampshire is around the same latitude as me, but the ocean mellows the weather out. montana is landlocked, we get some extremes, depends where you live here.
wisconsin and minesota seem to get a lot of snow though.

don't put your fish in the freezer, put your fish in COLD water, but don't let it gradually freeze. I think the mothod of putting the fish in the freezer is used for koi and goldfish, that go into a more dormant state when the temp drops. dont use this on tropical fish, drop tropical fish into freezing cold water.
your toilet water is not going to be cold enough to put your fish into shock.

don't use the microwave method, why would it only take a second?

clove oil will put the fish to sleep.

when using alcohol use grain alcohol, vodka or tequila are good, both contain hight %'s of alcohol.

alchol and cloves oil are the best.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

the microwaves interrupt your brain waves and the brain of a tiger barb is about the size of a pintip so it doesn't take much to interupt those brain waves and therefore cause ever organ to stop working and you would become brain dead.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow, neat, 2 new hampshirites here  where you at lydia? northern or southern? Pittsburg is no place to sneeze at when it comes to winter heh.


----------



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

just finish the damn fish off!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Well my preferred method is still the alcohol. And it's not some sort of Beavis and Butthead trick I came up with. I did do some research, and found it as one of the recommended procedures, as an alternative to some sort of veteranary anesthetic, and was placed alongside decapitation and clove oil as an acceptable form. In fact, freezing was completely taboo on the site I found. And the alcohol, works very quickly, no more than a few minutes, which is certainly better than freezing could promise. But no matter how you slice it ( no pun intended ) if you have to do it, it sucks, and everyone is going to have a method that they feel is in the best interest of the fish.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> Pittsburg is no place to sneeze at when it comes to winter heh.


ACHOO!


j/k


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, sorry to interupt. But I really think the blender idea is a little bit too OUCH!... :S


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

i think this entire topic is terrible. 
either wait to see if its okay by curing it with some melafix or if you just dont want to bother, kill it! :x


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Sadly, fish euthanisation is a subject that needs to be broached at some point. Everybody loses fish at some point. The humane treatment of such cases is good knowledge, just as the methods we employ must reflect our integrity and dedication to our charges and our hobby.

Finquel is the best stuff i have ever used, however i don't know if it is available to the common hobbyist, but bears worth researching.

Ingredients: Tricain methane sulfonate.

Uses: For the anasthesia and tranquilization of fish and other cold blooded animals.

Works great.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I think Finland must be the coldest place mentioned on the topic :wink: .
Scuba kid: Putting a fish down is a thing that almost every fishkeeper has to do every now and then.
It's not fun, but it is important to discuss about it.


----------



## PHAT (Mar 30, 2005)

I think decapitation is a pretty humane way of euthanization. If done quickly. 

A cutting board and a large sharp knife or sharp scissors (if the fish is small enough) are all that is needed. It is VERY unpleasant but it's the right thing to do in many cases. In fact, this probably should be done whenever you're not *absolutely* sure the fish is dead.


----------



## ZannaClaire (Apr 4, 2005)

I grew up fishing. So, I just scoop them up in a bucket and snap their necks. I nearly tear their heads off just to be sure. Don't get me wrong, I love my goldfish and would cry if I had to kill one of my big boys. A few days ago I had to kill a goldie for a snake, I just slipped my thumb under the gill and pulled. I wouldn''t use any liquids or anything, that just takes too long. I know some of you people are probably grossed out, but this is how I was raised, so I'm used to it. It's fast and I usually can't find any scissors. And a hammer is pretty small, more likely to miss. I'd use a 2x4 or a brick. And for the blender, if it works and it's what you've been doing, it's gross, but so is pulling off their heads. I also read that freezing is like your body slowly crystalizing and it hurts pretty dang bad. Or you could not care and it could just be a stupid fish with a pea brain and doesn't know what pain is. I've put fish in the toilet before, he had killed just about everything else, I dropped him in and he didn't move much, shock I guess. I felt pretty bad.


----------



## rutipz2 (Mar 12, 2005)

something everyone is forgetting is that fish are COLD BLOODED. They are not mammals and are not affected by temperature in the same way people are.

As the body temperature of a cold blooded animal drops, so does his metabolic rate and pulse. His entire system shuts down, in essence "GOING TO SLEEP". 

Fact of the matter: We can only guess how much pain if any a fish is in, but I would guess that putting a fish in the freezer causes little if any pain.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i lived on the western border (closest to Vermont) , though, so the oceon didnt mellow it THAT much....i lived in No. Weare


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Here we go again

I think you would only ever know if fish suffer pain through freezing.....If you were one, we could argue about this freezing business all day, send me a link to prove that freezing fish alive is humane or leave it alone.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

As long as there is no proofs that freezing doesn't cause extra pain, I use decapitation.
Freezing would be the easy way though.


----------



## aquariumguy (Apr 5, 2005)

ok, well..this method might sound terrible to some people until you think about it, and i know of some other people that do this....i use the garbage disposal....now hold your horses and don't start cursing me yet, think about it....it's ultra quick and no mess. all i do is scoop up the fish, put it in a cup of it's own water, hit the switch first and then pour. it might sound barbaric to some, but like i said, it's ultra quick...no freezing, no alcohol poisoning, no knives, no hammers, and no mess. anyway, that's how i do it.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

That actually sounds like a pretty good idea, along the same lines as the blender. No mess to dispose of either...

It's certainly gruesome, but I think it's probably humane and effective. What do you do with a 10 inch oscar, though?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

With big fish I think the knive is the only possible way..


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jan 24, 2005)

I've used two methods, one is a sharp filet knife, the other is a meat pounder (with small fish) just take them out wrap in papertowel SMASH really quick and flush papertowel never have to see the mess.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Folks, I think we are going way overboard here. I'm sure I'll get blasted for this but I feed baby fish to bigger fish, so when I need to put one down, its no big deal. I don't like it, but I don't worry about it like I would my dog. I had fried catfish last night for dinner and I didn't think, for one second, about how they killed it.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't forget ron, you're putting it down for a reason. There is a chance that the eater could come down with whatever was ailing the sick fish.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

No, I don't feed sick fish. I raise baby fish just for that purpose. I have many fish ( mostly cichlids ) spawning. I couldn't possibly sell or give away all of them........ I know, that will make me even more of a monster!!! :roll:


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Hehe, not at all


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

In Finland it is illegal to feed any live spinal animals to any other animal. (There is special occasions ofcourse, zoos and other places have to have a special permission to do it).


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Seriously ?

So how would they know?

What if it sorta happened hmmmmmmm "Accidently"


I am guessing you get Fined and not jailed. Are you sure its not just for livestock that will be consumed by humans, to avoid things like BSE in cows etc :roll:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No, it is made for pet owners. There is no way to see if it is obeyed, but there is good reasons for making a law like it. Snake owners for example have to use frozen mice to feed their snake, not alive ones.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Guys,
After reading all the post on this topic I can conclude that:
1) This is going far too long and thinking this barb has to be dead already!

2) osteoporoosi from reading your posts you are obsessed with knives!

3) Just use every option to kill the fish at least you know its dead.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

osteoporoosi, you finnish sound pretty compasionate, have you seen this.....

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2137


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats a good point Mr Diver

1.) Anyone know what happened in the end with
toakley's fish?

2.) Nothing wrong with Knives if it is quick.

3.) Knife or hammer first, then freeze em if you have to.......they definately wont feel it then.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't see a problem feeding live animals, IE. live mice or rats for snakes, or feeder fish....I mean that is how it happens in the wild.....anyone remeber when Marlin Perkins would witness such natural carnage " No my friend, we must not interfere, although it may seem croo el, it is natures way"......but I guess that's another topic.............


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have no problem feeding mollys to my piranhas... its fun, and a lot of my friends enjoy it... plus its a quick natural death


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I agree that it is a natural death, but i really wouldn't enjoy reading news about some guy throwing live kittens to hounds or wolves or something like that. Why to cause any extra pain to an animal if it really isn't necessary?
leongreenway: They seem to be in good intentions but there was no details how they will going to stop people putting bettas into vases.
Diverdan: I'm not obsessed with knives, I hate putting a fish down. The knive just is the painless method. i don't think this topic has gone too far, euthanizing a fish is an important matter that considers all of us in here.


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

NO!

Dont lop off your beloved pet's head!


A painless way to put to sleep is put them in a small container of water, say your goodbyes and put them in the freezer.

This is not cruel at all.

Fish are cold blooded and can not feel when they're getting too cold.

They go to sleep and never wake up.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

I think that until we learn to transmogrify ouselves into fish, the most we are doing by saying "they just go to sleep" is purely to mollify ourselves based on half truths to assuage our conscience when we feel we may lack the inner fortitude to do the right, albeit distasteful thing.

And it's all a matter of perspective. Me? i have killed just about everything you can name that walks on a farm on 2 legs or 4. You get used to it, and you deal with it because that's what you _have_ to do. As such, i see no issue with any method (besides the blender thing hehe) that is quick and reletively painless. Other people however, have not had such experiences, and as such they seem distasteful. However, distaste doth not equate to truth, and just because _you_ wouldn't do it, does NOT make it any less effective or appropriate.

In fact, often times people will take the worse road in an effort to spare themselves the distaste of the act ahead, which is not being true to your charges. Just because you don't LIKE to do something doesn't mean it doesn't have to be done. And you are doing your charges a great disservice if you let personal taste get in the way of your sworn duty.

And with the extensive nervous system fish have in thier skin alone, i have to take great exception to the statement of


> Fish are cold blooded and can not feel when they're getting too cold.


 Do YOU know what it feels like to have your lateral line freeze? I sure don't wanna.

That is beyond belief that you could even remotely believe that. Whilst it MAY be true of cold water species, tropicals are absolutely NOT built to withstand temperatures beyond where they are found. Otherwise, what would it matter _what_ temp you kept them at?

Seriously.

If it makes you _feel_ better, that's one thing. But don't try to pass off squeamishness as fact.
It isn't good for you or your fish.


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Garbage disposial put it in and flip the switch or w./e. Quick and viturally pain less.


----------



## Tommyr (Feb 15, 2005)

I get a little tank water in a small bowl.

Put fish in it.

Add a few drops of clove oil, the fish goes to sleep within 30 secs to a minute 
depending on how much you use.

Place in freezer until solid.

I know chopping the head off or crushing is fast but *I* can't do it. 
My way is painless too. 

Tom


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Welp, and now the point is moot. It has come to my attention that doc foster and smith now offer finquel. 
Get it. 

Use it. 

Be humane.


----------



## Simoriax (Apr 10, 2005)

I have only had to kill a fish once, i used the tank water and freezer method.

Just think about this, millions of fish a day are dragged to surface and are drowned.Not much worse than that.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

drop a toaster in the tank?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, the toaster would work, however it's perhaps a little too efeective. Tis better for behavior modification, if you have fish that are causing problems, you brandish a toater, or better yet, a hairdryer, in front of the tank.............things will settle down in a hurry!


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

for the blender idea, i wouldnt b willing to use it for food again, unless i washed it 4 ages


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

You guys are right, this post is dragging on and on and on. I'm sure the original writer's fish is loooong gone. Anyway, osteoporoosi, I agree with you, I don't think it's right to feed a live animal to another animal. Mrmoby, you are right, it happens in the wild all the time.  Is your house the wild? What gives you the right to take another's life? And fishfirst, you are a sad person to listen to stating it's fun watching your fish eat a Molly. You think it's fun for the Molly? If you're going to keep animals that you MUST feed live prey, like raptors who are on the mend and are to be released back into nature, yes, you must train them how to survive once they are released. You must also be certified to do this. Reptiles CAN be fed frozen mice, they've already died their miserable little death. How would you guys feel being one of the christians in the lions den? And don't say "I'ts just a fish, there are ALOT of people on this forum who are very attached to their little "just a fishes".


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well said pookerpics. And I think that this is an appropiate point for a close.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

pookerpics @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> You guys are right, this post is dragging on and on and on. I'm sure the original writer's fish is loooong gone. Anyway, osteoporoosi, I agree with you, I don't think it's right to feed a live animal to another animal. Mrmoby, you are right, it happens in the wild all the time.  Is your house the wild? What gives you the right to take another's life? And fishfirst, you are a sad person to listen to stating it's fun watching your fish eat a Molly. You think it's fun for the Molly? If you're going to keep animals that you MUST feed live prey, like raptors who are on the mend and are to be released back into nature, yes, you must train them how to survive once they are released. You must also be certified to do this. Reptiles CAN be fed frozen mice, they've already died their miserable little death. How would you guys feel being one of the christians in the lions den? And don't say "I'ts just a fish, there are ALOT of people on this forum who are very attached to their little "just a fishes".


You probably shouldn't own any live animal then. And i certainly hope, for hypocracys sake, that you are a vegan. Otherwise this is just so much self-rightous drivel.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

some times the live chase is needed in animals, and not just fish. I'm sure there are reptiles that wont eat a mouse unless it was moving, it's instinct to do so. even some mammals need the thrill of the chase, I've seen cheetas completely stop in front of an antelope that wasnnt running, then just walk away. many animals have very poor eyes, but can just see movement, i guess you could wiggle a dead fish in the tank.



> If you're going to keep animals that you MUST feed live prey, like raptors who are on the mend and are to be released back into nature, yes, you must train them how to survive once they are released.


raptor like an owl.... or raptor like a velosaraptor. assuming its an owl, I'm sure it'd be complete instinct to eat a moving mouse in the wild, even after only being fed dead ones, and not ever seeing an alive one.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Still in my opinion pookerpics has a point. If it isn't absolutely necessary for the animal to have live food, why to cause any extra pain serving for example a living mouse to it?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Totally differnt tho Osteo. Live mice are poor candidates as they A) can carry parasites you can do nothing about and B) can wound the reptile in question.
Such is not the case in fish.
And as they aren't really meant for aquariums, introducing live food is a way to keep natural instincts about. Good for the fish in many ways. And it is far more feasible to rid fish of parasites that won't harm the eater than it is for mammals for thier reptilian predators.


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

YOUR QUOTE:

You probably shouldn't own any live animal then. And i certainly hope, for hypocracys sake, that you are a vegan. Otherwise this is just so much self-rightous drivel.

Who's being a hypocrite? I'm reading posts that sound like you guys are having a blast watching your fish die. Or whacking the crap out of them. There's a big difference between taking care of your housed animal in the best way possible, which may or may not include feeding live animals to them. To enjoy watching it is a sadistic thing. Never said I don't eat meat either. But I certiainly don't condone the slaughter industry and the inhumane and cruel ways the animals are treated by the ignorant factory workers that get their jollies listening to the animals moan in misery. Get off your high horse Thunderkiss, I don't have to be a vegan to speak up for animals rights.

And no, raptors, like owls, hawks, and any other birds of prey do not know to chase their prey if they are hand or bowl fed from birth. Birds are known to imprint on people and can become totally dependent on humans if not instructed on how to hunt.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Somehow i doubt you even read the whole post. If all you did was come here to knock other people, don't.
I'm not getting into any name calling game at all here, mostly because you are wrong so i don't see the need. But before you turn your all knowing all seeing eye of omnipotent scrutiny on me at any rate, i suggest you do your homework and grow up. This was a pretty serious discussion, and deserves to remain so.

Don't drag it down with your ignorance.


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

I can tell your not into name calling, it's all over your post. I guess because you've killed everything with 2 or 4 legs you're an expert on animals. No one is being called any names, or being knocked, I don't know where you're reading that, maybe you just cannot see or read well. Anyone who thinks it's cool to watch something die needs help. It's everyones right to voice their opinion, and I did. Noone wrote to you, Thunderkiss, so keep your childish outbursts to yourself.
Maybe you should do a self inventory and see why you feel the need to talk down to people, I guess it makes you feel more important.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

How can we humanely euthanize this thread?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Heh, it needs it


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Freezing is F**ki*g really bad. Clove stuff sounds OK, Hammer , knife Quick

NO MORE HIDEOUS TALK OFF THIS FREEZING NONSENSE. These creatures deserve MUCH better.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2037

nice one fish doc


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

If i chose to own a carniverous fish i would like to see it behave naturally and therefor aggressively. Its not that people like to watch something die, but they like to watch the fish they care about behave in different ways. And if that means eating some ugly, unwanted, feeder goldfish then that is fine by me, lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I like feeding my piranhas mollies because he is much happier when chasing down a meal. Most of the time the molly doesn't even know its coming. Just swimming along, swimming along, then POW, gone. Plus p's get nutrients other fish foods can't provide such as cartilage. It is a "Thrill" to watch them do this too. I take no insanity plea because I entertain my guests with the feeding of some mollies... every single one has enjoyed it (even the ones that were skeptical at first) its a chance to see an animal in action in its primitive glory and using its god given instincts to distroy another creater for the good of their own.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Heretics! How dare you do natural things for your fish! how barbaric! 

Let the rabbits wear glasses! It's vegacide to do it any other way!


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

You know what, TK? This website is for everyone to post their opinion. I posted mine. You don't agree, that's your problem. Fortunately, not everyone thinks alike in this world. You want to continue throwing sarcastic barbs? I think it's you that has to grow up. My God let it go.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

why doesnt everyone just drop it?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

> And fishfirst, you are a sad person to listen to stating it's fun watching your fish eat a Molly. You think it's fun for the Molly?


I don't think this was very mature, but what do I know, I'm sad :roll: 
Seriously when you say these things you aren't stating your opinion, you are making a personal attack, and its natural for others to get rilled up when you do this. I also think that its better to simulate natural conditions in your home as well as in your fish tanks.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

pookerpics @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> You know what, TK? This website is for everyone to post their opinion. I posted mine. You don't agree, that's your problem. Fortunately, not everyone thinks alike in this world. You want to continue throwing sarcastic barbs? I think it's you that has to grow up. My God let it go.


You are getting far to sensitive. And yes, EVERYONE gets to post thier opinion. Including me, even if i think that yours is ridiculous. And i was jesting. Light hearted poking fun. 

Lighten up.

Epecially since you started in on me, making it clear you didn't read ONE of my many resonses here all the way through, you merely quoted what suited your purposes and left the rest out.


Edit: And while we're at it, don't bring me up in this thread anymore. You're hijacking it. You wanna argue, bring it to general chit chat or pm me and i'll be glad to tear you to pieces there. This thread actually serves a good purpose and doesn't need to be locked because you can't control yourself.
Got a question about ANYTHING i posted? ask me. I'll be GLAD to elaborate, to clarify my position.
Againn, don't come here acting like a high and mighty jerk and expect praise. You won't get it. You were wrong doing what you did, and you were wrong for how youdid it. 

Live with it, and better luck next thread.


----------



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

You know what, do you know what would make it feel better? Cry about it...common this has gotten really stupid.


----------

